# double trouble



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

well Sausage arrives thursday " Glorious 12th",,,but hey-ho, decided one pup is not enough, so made a quick call to Elvis's breeder to see if there's any more pups due,,yep, a litter due on 27th August!,,,,can I have one, a boy?...yep, of course
this will be fun


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

For once your going to have more dogs than me..
It goes without saying, I’m so jealous.
Lucy and June were only a few months apart. I have long forgotten how much work they were. I only remember them being so much fun.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

going back down the the whv route with "Csabai", his house name will be "Chewy", apparently Hungarian for "Sausage"..


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

well, Csabai actually means from the town (Bekes)csaba. but it does refer in common knowledge in Hungary to a certain type of sausage, just a lazy abbreviation. sausage actually is called kolbasz in Hungarian. just a little Hungarian intro lol.

can wait to see pictures and her stories about your newbies. well, if you will have time, as TR mentioned, u will be busy LOL. 









Csabai kolbász | Local Sausage/Salami From Békéscsaba


What is Csabai kolbász? Csabai kolbász or Csabai vastagkolbász is a cylindrical sausage made with pork from pigs that have been fattened to a minimum weight of 135 kg. What makes this sausage unique is the manual boning method during the production, where all of the sinews are removed, thus...



www.tasteatlas.com


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

You are in for a ride my friend. 
My two boyz' were about 7 months apart and what a scream they were. 
Good luck and have fun.


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

Impressive! I'm also just as impressed that you have a Vizsla hotline that you can call at will to order up a pup!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I am so here for all your upcoming puppy pics!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Dan_A said:


> Impressive! I'm also just as impressed that you have a Vizsla hotline that you can call at will to order up a pup!


breeder trusts me, I trust her, she 's a dream breeder, selects her matings very carefully and scrutiniises her
customers to **** and back, it helps that she wants her pups to go to working homes, haha, and I do believe I've provided enough pictures over the last 6 years for her to feel justified in wishing, yep wishing, I'll ask her for another pup, that's the dialogue we have with each other


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

gunnr said:


> You are in for a ride my friend.
> My two boyz' were about 7 months apart and what a scream they were.
> Good luck and have fun.


my two boys are 15 and 16 in the next couple of days,,,one day in the year they are the same age...oops, wrong forum hahaq, I meant my human kids,,yep, can't believe I always miss Gloriuos12th",,(wouldn't miss youngest birthday though for all the grouse on all the moors)


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

harrigab said:


> well Sausage arrives thursday " Glorious 12th",,,but hey-ho, decided one pup is not enough, so made a quick call to Elvis's breeder to see if there's any more pups due,,yep, a litter due on 27th August!,,,,can I have one, a boy?...yep, of course
> this will be fun


CONGRATULATIONS....So... I am delinquent in the news of your puppy acquisitions, you get a pup today, and another in the near future... so is that 4 WHV's for you ??? Chewy ( Sausage) and who will the other one be??? 
Please excuse my ignorance... Ruby and Elvis are onboard with these new arrivals??


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)




----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

tknafox2 said:


> CONGRATULATIONS....So... I am delinquent in the news of your puppy acquisitions, you get a pup today, and another in the near future... so is that 4 WHV's for you ??? Chewy ( Sausage) and who will the other one be???
> Please excuse my ignorance... Ruby and Elvis are onboard with these new arrivals??


Sausage came today, he's a cross breed, his dad is a WHV, his mum is a GWP x Bracco, Chewy will be arriving towards end of October, he'll be a full WHV, (that's assuming there'll be a boy in the litter)


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

waiting to ambush the big dogs..


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Too cute. He looks like a liver colored GSP.
Are you seeing any wire in his coat, or around the muzzle?


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

texasred said:


> Too cute. He looks like a liver colored GSP.
> Are you seeing any wire in his coat, or around the muzzle?


not so much, he has some fine furnishings on his ears though


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

oh well, there wasn't enough boy pups in the litter for Chewy to come this time, maybe not a bad thing actually as Sausage is proving to be quite a handful (in a good way)


----------

